# Happy Birthday John Lanier



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 27, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 07-27-2010:

-John Lanier (born 1981, Age: 29)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy birthday John!


----------



## Berean (Jul 27, 2010)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## JML (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. It was a good birthday. Took my wife and daughter to Coldstone Creamery. You get free ice cream on your birthday. Another year down. Next year, the number in front changes. The Lord has been very kind to me.


----------



## dudley (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday to our PB brother John Lanier!


----------

